# My Graphtec 5000-60 cutter has arrived



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

My Graphtec 5000-60 arrived yesterday. I am so excited. I bought the iDesignR software a few weeks ago so I have been playing with it.
Hopefully later today I will make my first rhinestone template.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

welcome to the world of bling!...don't know much about the cutter and the software, but most of us will help when we can.


----------



## HoleshotArtworks (Oct 26, 2009)

That's great!!! I purchased a roland gx 24 last year and love it. I mostly make decals and heat transfers but it's so much fun and you can make some good money doing it. 

Good luck


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## beechcraft1900 (Nov 10, 2009)

Excellent, take your time to read the manual first, or check youtube for tips, I recently bought a gx-24, but almost got the graphtec, just found more info and tutorials for the roland, and didnt want to spend time trying to figure out things. But still, graphtec should be as good. Congrats.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

beechcraft1900 said:


> Excellent, take your time to read the manual first, or check youtube for tips, I recently bought a gx-24, but almost got the graphtec, just found more info and tutorials for the roland, and didnt want to spend time trying to figure out things. But still,* graphtec should be as good.* Congrats.


Should be as good!! *SHOULD BE AS GOOD!!* My good man, it is better.


----------



## ljkyle (Jun 3, 2009)

how is the new cutter working on Rhinstone templates and what template material are you useing?
I am thinking about buying the 
Graphtec 5000-60 or the puma III the graphtec is less than the Puma III and if it does job that is the way I will go

Thanks

Larry Kyle


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

ljkyle said:


> how is the new cutter working on Rhinstone templates and what template material are you useing?
> I am thinking about buying the
> Graphtec 5000-60 or the puma III the graphtec is less than the Puma III and if it does job that is the way I will go
> 
> ...


I've been so busy with embroidery orders I haven't had time to do anything with the cutter. Got 14 more caps to do tonight and planning to spend Friday and the weekend playing with the cutter.


----------



## ljkyle (Jun 3, 2009)

thats good you are busy, When you get time to play with it I would be interested your thoughts

Thanks

Larry Kyle


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

ljkyle said:


> how is the new cutter working on Rhinstone templates and what template material are you useing?
> I am thinking about buying the
> Graphtec 5000-60 or the puma III the graphtec is less than the Puma III and if it does job that is the way I will go
> 
> ...



I have had my Graphtec CE5000-60 for over a year now and it cuts the Hartco 425 sandblast mask used for rhinestones very good. You will need the red top blade holder and the 60 degree blade for it and it works like a charm.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Terry and Good luck, Jane. Hope it opens many avenues of design and profit for you. Look forward to seeing some of your work. Your work is some of my fav to take a peek at.


----------



## ljkyle (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks that is good to know and thanks for the info on the blade holder and blade

Larry Kyle


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I had the graphtec 5000-60 as well, and its a great cutter, you will love it. Congrats on your purchase Jane


----------

